# Solved: Windows Mobile Gmail Contact Sync



## matt_aj (Jan 23, 2006)

I am looking for an app to sync my Gmail contacts to my Windows Mobile 6.1 phone. Don't need the calendar, just the contacts. 

I've found multiple ones out there and even google has one now, but they use ActiveSync. Which unfortunately, I use exchange for my email and DO NOT want to use the contacts on there. Active Sync only allows one connection to be setup. The only options I have found use active sync or they want $30 for them. Just looking for a cheap way to do it. I only need to use Gmail for contacts. I just don't want to have to type in all my contacts on my new phone. Using Outlook contacts is not an option. 

Any ideas?


----------



## displacedbeachbu (Jun 18, 2009)

try this beta http://oggsync.com/


----------



## matt_aj (Jan 23, 2006)

I tried oggsync. It allows you to do the calendars, but for contacts you have to upgrade to the PRO version which costs $30, even on the beta version.


----------



## displacedbeachbu (Jun 18, 2009)

Well the 30 bucks a year is not to bad beats signing up for an exchange account that is 30 bucks a month.


----------



## matt_aj (Jan 23, 2006)

What I ended up doing... 

Deleted out my exchange off active sync. Setup Google Mobile Sync. Synced contacts. Used PIM Backup to backup contacts to a file. Deleted account out of Active Sync. Put exchange back in and unchecked box to sync contacts. Then of course that deletes all my contacts on my phone (why the hell haven't they fixed this!!) and then used the PIM backup to restore the contacts. Now I have my google contacts in my phone with Active Sync set to use Exchange. It's not a live sync, but better than paying $30 a year for a cell phone app.


----------



## matt_aj (Jan 23, 2006)

I would have used PIM backup all along, but for whatever reason when I try and import from a csv file it tells me it's an invalid format. I followed the instructions on their site and couldn't get it to work. 

Beside that, that program works great for backing up and restoring all kinds of data on your phone.


----------

